# Greetings all



## Thunderbolt56 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to say hello to the community and introduce myself.

I'm a long-time aviation enthusiast and have been around the flight-sim community for many years (strange how I never found this place  ). My Grandfather was in the 8th AF 303rd BG until 1944 when he was transferred to the 20th AF 509th BG (atomic squad) for the remainder of the war. While I was always interested, I didn't have the appreciation for it until I was in my late teens.

I collect (and read) aviation books, aviation art and other myriad worthless trinkets.

Anyway, I hope to enjoy this site and contribute to some good discussions as I'm able.

TB


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic8) 
Thanks to your dad for his service during WW2!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, TB. Enjoy the place. How are things in Daytona Beach ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the insane asylum.


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Jan 5, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, TB. Enjoy the place. How are things in Daytona Beach ?
> 
> Charles



60f at night and a sunny 80f during the day...but I can't complain


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Trinkets rock, worthless or no!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gijive (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome from another new boy


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Jan 5, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Welcome aboard!  Trinkets rock, worthless or no!!!!



LOL...I have a chunk of the Tico Belle. It's is a C-47 being refurbished that took place on many D-Day drops as well as the Berlin airlift. I also have a manual starter knob from a P-47 (ebay rocks!).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the family TB!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome TB from the land of OZ...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome TB. What kind of aviation art do you collect? I've got a modest collection myself.

TO


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Jan 7, 2009)

Everything I have right now is made up of limited edition prints and because my Wife decided we didn't have room during a home remodeling session a few years ago, I have all of them hanging in my office.

I have 2 prints from Nic Trudgian (Advance into Europe: signed by Nic, Hub Zemke, Donald Strait, Paul Conger and Gabby Gabreski),(Normandy Fighter Sweep: signed by Nic and Johnnie Johnson), A P-47 print of Gerald Johnson's _In the Mood_ by Ernie Boyette signed by Jerry Johnson and Ernie, A black white sketch by Lonnie Ortega titled _Collision over Buchen_ signed by both the 109 pilot and a couple survivers from the B-17 as well as Ortega, and Troy White's _New Years Bash_ depicting Billy Whisner's 190 kill on Jan 1 1944.



I haven't gotten any new art in almost 5 years and have been collecting mostly signed hardback books. They're easier to store. Problem there is I'm gonna need a bigger cabinet soon.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Denahue (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------

